# Re-Aquascaping



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

In an established tank, is it bad to completely re-aquascape using the same rocks? Some rocks will have to stay the same side up due to coral growth but I think I can completely change things around. Will lighting, depth and flow changes mess with my corals? About 45 different coral species in a mixed reef 29 gallon.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

darcyr said:


> . Will lighting, depth and flow changes mess with my corals?


yes. all corals will need to adjust to new places, but probably new place will be better than old one. Nobody knows what will happen

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

I know the general parameters that all my corals like and which ones are compatible next to one another. I underestimated the growth of some and they are drowning others out so its time to frag or reposition or both.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

darcyr said:


> I know the general parameters that all my corals like and which ones are compatible next to one another. I underestimated the growth of some and they are drowning others out so its time to frag or reposition or both.


it is time to make frags and sell 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

No one knows better your tank than yourself so Im sure that everything will be ok it will be like having a new tank...
Good luck and let us know.
You can take advantage of when you moving the rocks around vacuum to get rid off the sediments and crap under the rocks and glass...just an idea


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

I love the new aquascape and now have much more space for sps. Ammonia came up slightly probably due to detritus released when moving stuff around. No other adverse effects that I can see so far.


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Do you have any pics of the new scape? Glad it went well and everything is happy!


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

*Fts*

Before 








After








Doesn't look all that different but I have a cave now for sun corals and more space on the top for sps.


----------

